# meine Freundin ist da, da schläft meine Frau immer im freien x1



## armin (8 Dez. 2008)




----------



## Katzun (8 Dez. 2008)

lol du armer, ich hoffe mal für dich das dene feundin öfter vorbei kommt


----------



## teethmaker1 (2 Juli 2010)

Aber eines muß man deiner Frau lassen:Sie stellt die Schuhe ordentlich vor der Tür ab !!!!


----------



## neugier00 (30 Juli 2011)

würde meine Freundin auch nie wieder weg lassen !!!


----------



## Roger (26 März 2012)

manchmal möchte man lieber blind sein


----------



## tomi00077 (7 Dez. 2015)

Huch , gute Nacht


----------

